# Looking to achieve something like this - online t-shirt design/customization software



## msmikki

Hello all. I am in the process of building my website. My target market are those who would like to custom design thier own tee-shirts, tanks ect ect. Right now, I have the site set up so that design choices are made thru a series of drop down menus and text boxes. However, ideally I would like something similar to this.....

customizedgirl.com/product/8780.htm

....where the customer can design their item on the fly and see the results in real time.

Do any of you know about this technology? If so, I would really like to learn about it. At the very least, I would like to identify a web developler who is familiar with the methods utilized in this websit.

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rodney

There are a few companies selling software like this. design tool - designer - t shirt - ad specialties - expertLogo is one.

There's another available at: ShirtSoftware.com

This company sells the software as well: rsktech.com/rsk_netShirt.aspx


----------



## msmikki

Thanks Rodney!!!!!!!!!!! I am going to check out the software now!!!!!


----------



## Jblack™

There are scripts like this on Hotscripts.com :: The net's largest PHP, CGI, Perl, JavaScript and ASP script collection and resource web portal

Here is a flash one:
Flash T-shirt Designer

if you go to Hotscripts.com :: The net's largest PHP, CGI, Perl, JavaScript and ASP script collection and resource web portal and then do a search for "t-shirt" while set to "all categories" you will get some results.


----------



## visionsp

Anyone know of any other online shirt design software companies? Any feedback on the them? Also this should go somewhere else but I just went to the long beach show and they had several different direct to print garment printers any feedback on which are best. I liked the brother because they were printing on jeans, sweatshirt fronts across zipper and hoood but it doesn't print on black and the DTG looked pretty good also but I heard when printing on black the white tends to crack and peel. Also I didn't get in to the cost to run much to see which one would be best. 
Do the direct to print wear longer than heat sublimation?


----------



## Rodney

> Also this should go somewhere else but I just went to the long beach show and they had several different direct to print garment printers any feedback on which are best. I liked the brother because they were printing on jeans, sweatshirt fronts across zipper and hoood but it doesn't print on black and the DTG looked pretty good also but I heard when printing on black the white tends to crack and peel. Also I didn't get in to the cost to run much to see which one would be best.
> Do the direct to print wear longer than heat sublimation?


This should definitely go in a different section of the forum 

You can find answers about this by looking in the Direct to Garment section here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/

or by searching for DTG related topics:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/which-dtg/
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/dtg/



> Anyone know of any other online shirt design software companies?


The ones above are all the ones known about at this time. Was there something about the ones posted that didn't fit what you needed specifically?


----------



## visionsp

Thanks Rodney


----------



## msmikki

*Jblack*: Thanks for the links!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would be super estatic if I could figure out a way to do this myself. I am proficient at programing and datbase design I just have never did anything on the web nor apps heavy in graphics. However, I am SURE if I saw some example code... I could figure it out. 

*visionsp*: Of the three links that Rodney provided I liked rsktech.com/rsk_netShirt.aspx the best. the only concern I have is that they are based overseas. I have a meeting with them on Monday to dicuss my needs.


----------



## fotofab

Anyone know of any other company that is like pikiware. I need a company that will allow me to put my custom products, tees, mugs, etc on the site, the customer can design online and I can produce and ship.
I own a small company and we just dont have the money to invest in a custom website. We are lucky the rent gets paid in this economy.


----------



## Daniel Slatkin

We have been using Deconetworks Designer Software.


----------



## agensop

this is just what i have been looking for. i have been on hotscripts for ages and never thought about doing a t-shirt search. 




Jblack™ said:


> There are scripts like this on Hotscripts.com :: The net's largest PHP, CGI, Perl, JavaScript and ASP script collection and resource web portal
> 
> Here is a flash one:
> Flash T-shirt Designer
> 
> if you go to Hotscripts.com :: The net's largest PHP, CGI, Perl, JavaScript and ASP script collection and resource web portal and then do a search for "t-shirt" while set to "all categories" you will get some results.


----------



## Brian-R

fotofab said:


> Anyone know of any other company that is like pikiware. I need a company that will allow me to put my custom products, tees, mugs, etc on the site, the customer can design online and I can produce and ship.
> I own a small company and we just dont have the money to invest in a custom website. We are lucky the rent gets paid in this economy.


 
Here's another one but I doubt if it will fit your needs.
Design Custom Embroidered and Print Clothes: Shirts, Pants, Monograms
The customization possibilities are VERY limited. It is marketd by ActionIllustrated or directly by Melco. I actually am currently using this package but I am not going to renew it when it comes due. The support is very limited too. I briefly looked into hiring someone to build this kind of site but when they started talking six figures my eyes kind of blurred over. When I drop this subscription I will be going with a much simpler format. My bounce rate is extremely low but I am not getting the sales that I want. They are dropping out somewhere and I can't even tell where, one of the drawbacks of this package. I am thinking that the design tool may be too slow and cumbersome for most casual shoppers. I'm going simple.

Good luck.

Brian


----------



## MissEden

Did anyone ever find out the answer to the first post about how/where this site was made?

I have been researching for months and have not yet found a model that I am happy with (I've looked at Pikiware, harboarts, weprint, rsk etc etc etc- the list is huge) but none of them seem quite right- some don't work properly and are slow and glitchy, some have limited functions (in particular I'm finding that I'm not happy with the way the colour charts are set up) some are just not customer friendly and most are just massively overpriced.

I absolutely LOVE the designer on Customized Girl- it never seems to freeze, the style is simple but effective and it's very easy to use.

Does anyone have any idea where I can find some software that is near identical to this?
All I would really want to change would be the colours, besides that this is exactly what I'm looking for...
Any ideas?


----------



## Rodney

> Does anyone have any idea where I can find some software that is near identical to this?
> All I would really want to change would be the colours, besides that this is exactly what I'm looking for...
> Any ideas?


Most likely it was custom made just for that site.


----------

